# Weird vibrations



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello all,

I seem to be having a weird problem with my 2000 Altima GXE (115k miles). Very recently (within the last month or so) I noticed that when I started my car, it sounded like there was a rather large vibration coming from the engine area. It almost sounded as if something was loose in there, though upon inspection I could not find anything our of place nor loose. The odd thing is that the vibration occurs in every gear (neutral and especially in reverse) other than the Drive ones (D, 1, 2). Once I place the car in drive, the vibrations disappear when it's idle or stopped. If I place it into Park, Reverse or Neutral, there's a noticeable vibration. An ever weirder occurrence is while I am driving. If the road is flat and smooth, everything's fine. However, if there's a dip in the road (nothing huge, just a random large dip or indentation in the normal road like a hilly road) that vibration returns again though not as noticeable as when I am stopped. I have also noticed that the vibrations are much more pronounced when it's colder outside than when it's warmer.

One of my friends said my engine mounts need to be replaced. Does this sound like an accurate solution to my problem or has anyone else experienced this with their car? If is really is engine mounts that need to be replaced, about how much would that run at a mechanic's shop?

Thanks to all for any advice they could offer.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

gotRoot said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I seem to be having a weird problem with my 2000 Altima GXE (115k miles). Very recently (within the last month or so) I noticed that when I started my car, it sounded like there was a rather large vibration coming from the engine area. It almost sounded as if something was loose in there, though upon inspection I could not find anything our of place nor loose. The odd thing is that the vibration occurs in every gear (neutral and especially in reverse) other than the Drive ones (D, 1, 2). Once I place the car in drive, the vibrations disappear when it's idle or stopped. If I place it into Park, Reverse or Neutral, there's a noticeable vibration. An ever weirder occurrence is while I am driving. If the road is flat and smooth, everything's fine. However, if there's a dip in the road (nothing huge, just a random large dip or indentation in the normal road like a hilly road) that vibration returns again though not as noticeable as when I am stopped. I have also noticed that the vibrations are much more pronounced when it's colder outside than when it's warmer.
> 
> ...


your friend may be right. it sounds like motor mounts to me. the rear mount on our altimas are notorious for being shitty.


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

okay really now my dad's a mechanic and most problems you have to hear the problem to be accurate however... 2000 altima... had a weird rattleing noise like you described roughly the same simptoms,,, never guess what it was though... my prop rod for my hood my damn ex wife spun it around backwards somehow and put it down like that... it fits perfectly but it rattles against the hood and the upper ty bar. i dunno about your engine mounts but that was my problem


----------

